# best Distance castin rod



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

wanna get into distance casting alittle...for the off season, and maybe go to a couple tourneys...what would be the best rod or blank to go for 10-11' for some light tourney casten?..abu 5500 or 6500 on top of it

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey Jeff, I'm just going to give you my opinion here. 
I got into distance casting about 4 years ago. It started from practicing long distance fishing casts. It has now become a serious intrest.
First off I would suggest that a 10-11' rod is too short. For distance casting I would say a rod of at least 12-13'.
Rods are going to vary and there are many to choose from. True tournament rods and fishing rods are two different beasts altogether.
I actually started with an OM light and a Blue yonder 6500. The OM was a little too light for the field so I upgraded. My first true tournament rod was a Penn PPT pendulum. At 150$ it's pretty inexpensive as tourny rods go. 
If your just starting out I would suggest you get a light heaver in the 4-8oz range. If you ask, I'm sure some guys on here would have something suitable
You have already entered the adjustable mag realm,and that is absolutly nessecary in distance casting. You want to be able to back the mags off during flight to get the most distance from your cast. A CT framed, knobby style mag converted 5500/6500 would be fine. I use both of those reels myself.
If you have been looking at any casting video,you have probably noticed that a lot of guys have the reels down at the butt of the rod. Not that it is essential but it helps with power ( please don't ask me why) When I switched to low reel it increased my cast considerably.
Before I go off the deep end trying to lure you into the world of tourny casting I'll back up. Get a decent 12-13' rod capeable of throwing 4-8 oz and learn to throw the OTG cast,well. Ask questions,attend a tournament or practice with someone who does,and go from there. I will warn you, It is addicting.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*pretty good advice*

from Barty B. Longer rods are needed IMO as well. I will assume unless you indicate otherwise that you are looking for something suitable for touny's but will actually be also used for fishing.

For starters I would look at the Breakaway HDX- It makes a good fishing rod and can be used to try your hand at tournament casting. If you get a little more serious you can order a tourny butt separately for the rod (around $100) and you will have both a fishing rod and tourny rod.

Don't know what budget you had in mind- real tourny rods (zippy's, centuries, etc. can run significantly higher and are harder to come by)

THe HDX is a bit more pricey than the Penn barty mentioned. They can be had for around $200. You can check with Tommy Farmer as he sells them, as well as the bait shack.

The HDX is 13' long and rated 4-8 oz. It is not too stiff and perofrms decently. 

I'm not discounting the Penn barty mentioned, but if you want to have the ability to convert to the tourny butt on the HDX- it is a nice option without having to buy a whole new rod. 

Where are you located? I would recommend going to a tourny and casting before spending too much money. I will say it is fun and addictive as barty b stated.

You can likely get to see and try different rods by attending a tourny -on the practice day anyway- that will help in finding a rod that suits you. 

No one can really recommend a rod for you- (all tho I just did LOL )

It's a matter of finding one that casts well for you as we all have different casting styles


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*another option*

is the Breakaway LDX- it is rated 3-5 oz and loads really easy, is extremely light, and will throw 125 gram sinker decently. It is a few bucks cheaper than the HDX.

I have both and the LDX is fun to learn on, but I won't use it any more for tourny casting. It really doesn't have quite enough backbone to hit bigger distances. Right now the only weight classes thrown in the states are 125 gram and 150 gram- if they ever introduce 100 gram class the LDX is what I would use.

It is also 13' long, but I don't believe there is a tourny butt available for the LDX.

THe tourny butt for the HDX is a foot longer than the fishing butt- which turns the HDX into a 14' rod when using the tourny butt.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Hdx is a good starter , the LDX is too light . 
Blank wise I would look at Rainshadow 1507 . 1508 and 1569 . All of which can be used for fishing too .:fishing:
100g was introduced at Polar Bear event last week


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Connman said:


> Hdx is a good starter , the LDX is too light .
> Blank wise I would look at Rainshadow 1507 . 1508 and 1569 . All of which can be used for fishing too .:fishing:
> 100g was introduced at Polar Bear event last week



Is the 100g going to be a division in the rest of comps this year?

That would definitely float my boat!!


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Yes the 100g is now in . We are also working on adding the 175g for the big boys , matter of sourcing the right mold or supplier of 175's . And we may have some oddball events over the year too ... weight and baits , plugs , metals etc like the fishermans tournament last year .


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

off the oprigional topic i guess but,i wouldnt say tournament rods and fishing differ greatly, zziplex and century both have several rods that make awesome fishing rods as well as hit great distances over the field


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

The Century G5 sport I'm using on the field for 150-175g would work as a heaver,with good bite detection I might add. I have used it for fishing a couple of times,a little long at 13'6" without the tourny butt ext. I also throw a ZZiplex Vmax F2 for 125gr leads. I quit fishing with it because it is too long. I don't like much mor than 12'-12'6" for fishing.


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

I'd like to get a little more distance throwing 3 or 4 oz Kastmasters and Roberts Rangers.So if I buy a Breakaway LDX in spinning and put the Daiwa Emblem 4500A on it that I just bought from a guy I should be in business,right?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Slammer*

Yes it would be kickin it out there ........ add some 20lb braid and your good to go


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Guys I really appreciate the advice and time taken to type it all out Im like a kid in a candy store right now tryen to find the right rod for this new hobby. Im hopefully gunna be at 1 or both of the days down at marleton for the Northeast open...maybe casting even if theres a catagory i can get into...good luck to all who are goin:fishing: 

Thanks alot,
Jeff


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

connman,thats great news about a 175 class.my allstar 1509 didn't really like 150 but 175(or even 190)should give me much better distance.


----------

